# DIY Lid?



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got a 75 gallon aquarium it came with the light, stand and tank + miscellaneous things (i.e. fake wood decor, broken filter) for 100$. The problem is there isn't a lid. I was wondering if there was a cheap diy option or if i should just go ahead and get the glass covers that you can order online.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a sheet or two of plexi glass cut to size, a window framing kit with window screen, or eggcrate ( sold as light diffuser in the light department of hardware stores ) 

a glass top is prob. best esp if your resting your light right ontop of it, but the plexi should would just as well.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yup go with the glass hoods, the reduction in water evaporation is more that worth it. I use light diffusers (non egg crate type to combat evaporation) over two of my acrylic tanks and they work good over small openings but you might have issues with bowing over a large open top and getting them to size.


----------



## Project1 (Feb 28, 2010)

if you go plexi buy a thick piece i used a not super thin but thin enough for a t 8 to warp it


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, the tank is going in our living room and well after "the boss" (my mom whom im helping with this tank) found out about the DIY lid she ordered a glass one off amazon.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> a sheet or two of plexi glass cut to size, a window framing kit with window screen, or eggcrate ( sold as light diffuser in the light department of hardware stores )
> 
> a glass top is prob. best esp if your resting your light right ontop of it, but the plexi should would just as well.


Is there a link or something to check this particular setup for this top?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Image Detail for - http://www.thelensguys.com/images/products/detail/Eggcrate1.jpg

looks like that. usually in the lighting department of hardware stores sold as "light diffuser" just cut it to size and theres your lid.

glass would still be the best choice though.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you just set a light fixture on acrylic and pleci glass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Both will bow under a certain amount of heat so its usually not recommended unless you have a low heat light or a way to ventilate the fixture, can't begin to tell you how many salt water acrylic tanks I have seen with bowed tops because of their high out put lights putting out alot of heat, and these are still kept 6-12 inches from the tank.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree now. Just went to lowes picked up 2 sheets of 30x36in acrylic, some henges and a handle. Already done and cost me about 30 bucks total. I will not be sitting the light fixture directly on top, knowing now how thin the sheets are. Pretty easy top, built in less than 30min, and only cost about $30. Way better than spending close to $100 for a glass one.... Keep in mind I made one for a 125gal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thin plexi will eventually bow and yes, i would not advise putting a light directly on top for just this reason alone. the heat a light will produce is another important issue to be concerned with. hot lights can most def. melt plastics at to close of a distance, even inches away. like zof ive seen some faded and melted center tank braces as well.


----------

